# Some shots of my 85 gallon



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Well i already know my back ground sucks, but i posted these pics for the fish hahaha.

What u all think?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

very nice,what is the fish in the second pic?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

The larger fish in those pictures are jack dempseys.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

action packed!!







and nice fish.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

that a festea in those last pics?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

If your talking about the red fish that is actally a red jewel. Im going to get 2 more of them. I have to bring back my tinfoil barb, hes pickin on my pleco.


----------

